# Piper James (Jimmy) Cleland Richardson, VC 8/9 Oct 1916



## daftandbarmy (8 Oct 2015)

99 years ago  

James (Jimmy) Cleland Richardson VC (25 November 1895 – 8/9 October 1916) was a Canadian recipient of the Victoria Cross, the highest and most prestigious award for gallantry in the face of the enemy that can be awarded to British and Commonwealth forces.

Richardson was born in Bellshill, Scotland and a resident of Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada and then Chilliwack, BC. He was a Piper in the 72nd Seaforth Highlanders of Canada and he proceeded overseas as part of the large Seaforth contingent of the 16th (Canadian Scottish) Battalion, Canadian Expeditionary Force, during the First World War when the following deed took place when was 20 years old for which he was awarded the VC.

During the Battle of the Ancre Heights on 8 October 1916 at Regina Trench, Somme, France, the company was held up by very strong wire and came under intense fire. Piper Richardson, who had obtained permission to play the company 'over the top' strode up and down outside the wire playing his pipes, which so inspired the company that the wire was rushed and the position captured. Later the piper was detailed to take back a wounded comrade and some prisoners, but after proceeding some distance he insisted on turning back to recover his pipes which he had left behind. He was never seen again.[1]

Richardson's remains were found in 1920 and he is buried at Adanac Military Cemetery, located 6 miles north-east of Albert, France (plot III, row F, grave 36).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Cleland_Richardson


----------



## Loachman (19 Oct 2015)

We have two Clelands in the Pipes and Drums of 400 Squadron. One wonders if there is any relationship beyond the name.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Oct 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> We have two Clelands in the Pipes and Drums of 400 Squadron. One wonders if there is any relationship beyond the name.



We are gearing up for the 100th next year and will be seeking family members to connect with. If you get a chance, please ask!


----------

